# Old Browning A5 Woes, Need Expert Council



## tad1 (May 7, 2014)

I have an older ~1920 or so A5 in 16 ga. I recently went through the gun and replaced all the springs and friction ring components with factory new parts. Took the gun to the range and fired it with some 1oz remington game loads (medium loads) with the gun set for heavy loads and it worked ok although the shells wouldn't always eject. So I set the friction rings for light setting and the first time I fired the gun It hurt my trigger finger a bit and the trigger wouldn't reset, like it wouldn't recock or fire again. So I took the gun apart went through it and didn't notice anything suspicious. The trigger started working again although after shooting a few shells the same thing happened with the trigger again. I noticed however that If I slightly loosened the magazine cap screw the trigger would reset and fire again for a few times. However If I back it off too far(forearm too loose), the firing pin won't strike the primer at all.
Im at a loss of what to do, has anyone experienced this with A5s?
Thanks, 
JT


----------



## SC Hunter (May 7, 2014)

Somewhere in your assembly isn't matching up correctly. Or there may be a friction ring problem. Im interested to see what some others say about this issue..


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 7, 2014)

"The Auto 5 positively re-sets the first half of the trigger return stroke using a pair of opposing hooks - one on the hammer, one on the trigger. Instead of waiting for the fairly passive action of a re-set spring, that hook on the hammer claws the trigger ahead as the hammer re-sets, slapping your finger out of the way if you're too slow letting go. You still need to let go of the trigger for it to fully re-set, but the first half of the process is done mechanically. (Think of it like using solid lifters instead of spring lifters on a car engine.)" - Patrick Kelley in November 2001 issue of _Front Sight_ magazine

Rest of the article available here:  http://www.winchesterguns.com/library/articles/detail.asp?id=72


----------



## tad1 (May 7, 2014)

Hayseed,  sorry but I'm not sure what point you're trying to make.
                      JT


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 7, 2014)

tad1 said:


> Hayseed,  sorry but I'm not sure what point you're trying to make.
> JT



I am not expert on the A5, so I quoted an expert.   I will try to explain the point I was making through Patrick Kelley.



tad1 said:


> the first time I fired the gun It hurt my trigger finger a bit and the trigger wouldn't reset, like it wouldn't recock or fire again.





hayseed_theology said:


> slapping your finger out of the way if you're too slow letting go



Most guns have a spring that resets the trigger.  The A5 has a mechanical reset.  The action is recoil operated, so the speed of the action is a function of the recoil and how you have the springs set up(as you know).  If you have it set up for light loads and are shooting medium loads, the action is going to be operating pretty fast and hard.  As the bolt cocks the hammer, a hook on the hammer engages a hook on the trigger and resets it.  If your loads are too heavy for the spring set up, this reset may be harsh.  If you don't let off the trigger in time, the trigger will slap your finger hard enough to make it sting.  Your finger my also prevent the trigger from resetting fully if you experience that.

Like I said, I am no A5 expert.  That's what it sounds like to me.  One of the experts might come along and correct me on that.


----------



## Swamperdog (May 7, 2014)

I have a Belgium Browning A5 12 gauge Magnum made in the early '70s.  it is really persnickity with how you put the rings back on after cleaning.  I would bet the early guns need to have those parts fitted by a gunsmith if you bought factory new parts.  Did you save the old parts?  I'm not a gunsmith but it wouldn't surprise me if the early guns were not all exactly the same as far as clearances, etc.

-Swamperdog


----------



## tommyjoe (May 8, 2014)

Most of pre ww2 16ga A5 were chambered for 2 9/16 shells. If yours
has not been modified to shoot 2 3/4 there lies your problem.
Tom


----------



## tad1 (May 8, 2014)

Bingo tommy joe!  I assumed that both barrels were modified for 2&3/4" but only one of the two was stamped as converted over.  Just finished looking then over more closely and one is 2&9/16


----------

